# AMD or Intel?



## lazylilsnoop (Sep 20, 2006)

i'm planning to get a new CPU. but was wondering of getting a AMD (cheaper) or Intel (costly)???

i've been doing some reading about Intel, n they said that Quad core is good for multi-tasking between applications while Dual Core are good for games.

AMD Quad Core Phenom 9500 = $242
Intel Dual Core E6750 = $228

which one is a better options?

i've made a list of hardware i wanted to put in the Intel C2D
Motherboard: Asus P5E-X38
Ram: 4G Kit-800
Graphic: 256MB 8600GTS ASUS($145) or 384MB 8800GS ASUS($225)
HD: W.D SATA 500GB
Case: ANTEC P182
Power Supply: recommend how many watts i need... no idea


so please give me some comments whether it's suitable anot


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Just based on personal experience with both, I would go with the Intel if you can afford it.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

For reliability you go with Intel. For most bang for the buck, you go with AMD.


----------



## lazylilsnoop (Sep 20, 2006)

hmm... okay, so i would get the Intel E6750

how about the other hardware, good enough?


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

The other hardware looks good.


----------



## AQuickE (Feb 25, 2008)

Deathblow said:


> For reliability you go with Intel. For most bang for the buck, you go with AMD.


I agree!


----------



## lazylilsnoop (Sep 20, 2006)

about the graphic card, which 1 is better?

oh, i forgotten to ask about the RAM, a 4G Kit 800MHz or a 2G Kit 1066Mhz
which ram do i take?


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

The more memory, the better. It really depends on what your Motherboard will support.


----------



## lazylilsnoop (Sep 20, 2006)

for the motherboard, ASUS P5E-X38 supports DDR2 1066
so 4G 800MHz($100) or 2G 1066MHz($75) ???

by the way, was looking around n saw another motherboard, ASUS P5E3, which supports DDR3
same price as the ASUS P5E-X38


i'll stick to DDR2 RAM now because DDR3 is way to expensive.
so which should i get? a DDR2 or a DDR3 supported board? just in case i upgrade my ram to DDR3
i'm guessing DDR2 n DDR3 slots are same, is it?


----------



## Jankos (Feb 27, 2008)

There are boards that support both, so you can use DDR2, and then when the price drops for DDR3 you can get some of it and move to it seamlessly.


----------



## spaz88 (Feb 27, 2008)

As for your question about the video cards, If the mobo is SLI ready i would recommend heading over to tiger direct and picking up two 8600 gt xxx editions, they are fairly cheap right now. If you are only doing single video card I would get the 8800 gs.

Also the ram would more be dependent on your OS if your using Vista I would recommend using the 4 gb of 800mhz RAM, if you will be running XP SP2 then go with the 2 GB of 1066Mhz RAM. Also dont bother with DDR3 yet when it comes to benchmarking it doesnt perform as well as a good stick of DDR2. Main reasons being that DDR3 has much higher latencies than DDR2, although DDR3 consumes less power.

hope that helps you a little.


----------



## lazylilsnoop (Sep 20, 2006)

hmm.... got 1 of my friend suggest that i reduce the MotherBoard price, n get a E6850

so this is the list he made up

M/B: ASUS P5KR
CPU: E6850
Ram: 2G-800 DDR2
GPU: 512MB 8800GT
HD: W.D 320GB
Case: Antec P182
PSU: ---

how's the setup? he reduced the M/B price from a ASUS P5E-X38($279) to a ASUS P5KR($155)

and for the PSU, how much watt is enough? can i just get a cheap PSU(with enough watt) or get a branded PSU?


----------



## spaz88 (Feb 27, 2008)

The PSU will depend on what video card you decide to go with but I would recomend at least 600 Watts that way you can power al lthat and if you decide to add more the power will be available


----------



## lazylilsnoop (Sep 20, 2006)

ooo... so any brand of PSU will do right? doesn't need to be branded eg. Antec, Coolermaster, Thermaltake etc etc.

about the motherboard... did my fren did the right decision? reducing the m/b value, increasing the CPU value.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Definitely go with a brand name PSU with a good reputation.
A cheap one can go bad and take out many expensive components with it.


----------



## Jankos (Feb 27, 2008)

don't cheap out on the power supply, it's the heart of your system. If it's not good, everything will suffer.

As for the video card, check out the new Geforce 9600GT. It's cheap and it can play anything out there.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150277

I'd also go with the E6750 for the processor.


----------



## lazylilsnoop (Sep 20, 2006)

ooo.... ok ok... so for the M/B, does it have to be good?
or just get an average M/B n get a E6850?
an avg M/B will be which chipset?


----------



## TheSeventhArtist (Oct 8, 2006)

If you ask me, with that budget, I think it is better to buy an Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017

AMD is having a tough time and their processors can be easily beaten by any Core 2 (maybe aside price). So even though I personally prefer them, I cannot really recommend them to someone. Maybe in the future... Hehe!

For video cards, I recommend nVidia 8800 GT 512 MB. If you want something cheaper, look for the ATi HD 3870. It is somehow less powerful but has a lower cost comparable to the nVidia 9600 GT.


----------



## alexon (Mar 8, 2008)

If you want it for gaming then AMD is good at it while Intel is good for graphics and multimedia applications. I prefer Intel which gives us good multimedia support since im doing graphics design. Choose the one that supports what you need.

Codes here ::up:
http://www.latestcouponcodes.com


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

alexon said:


> If you want it for gaming then AMD is good at it while Intel is good for graphics and multimedia applications. I prefer Intel which gives us good multimedia support since im doing graphics design. Choose the one that supports what you need.
> 
> Codes here ::up:
> http://www.latestcouponcodes.com


Thats last generation thinking, right now intel seems to be a little ahead of AMD .... which will undoubtedly change before long, then change again, and again


----------



## alexon (Mar 8, 2008)

DarqueMist said:


> Thats last generation thinking, right now intel seems to be a little ahead of AMD .... which will undoubtedly change before long, then change again, and again


Thanks for the heads up bro. I'll make further research regarding this.. but will see! i'll give you some post regarding it. Thanks.


----------



## lazylilsnoop (Sep 20, 2006)

hmm... was wondering what's the difference with E8400 and E3110, except C2D n Xeon? because E8400 is kinda hard to get here in melb, those who do have them in stock are jacking up the price ridiciously


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

The most important is good motherboard. For science Intel is better, but AMD is quite good.4core is my choice.


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

I considered AMD again last weekend when buying a Laptop, but the price difference on a $1500 laptop was only like $30 between AMD and INTEL, so I went with INTEL.


----------



## RedHelix (Oct 31, 2005)

Words I live by:

Buy processors from: AMD
Buy stock in: Intel


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Deathblow said:


> I considered AMD again last weekend when buying a Laptop, but the price difference on a $1500 laptop was only like $30 between AMD and INTEL, so I went with INTEL.


Good choice, AMD is still far behind Intel. :up:


----------

